# Blac Eye for Kempo



## LawDog (Mar 29, 2007)

Well another Kempoist gave our system a black eye. A well known local Kempo Instructor was arrested last Monday for enticing a minor,(male), into having sex with him. He connected with this supposed minor while on an internet chat room. This minor was in reality an undercover State Police Officer. Many different types of sexual acts were discussed and mutually agreed upon. This person taught the childrens class at a Kempo school not far from my own school. 
Tonight at my school this was the topic of discussion by all of the parents who were in my schools waiting room. More and more martial arts instructors are getting charged / arrested for this and similar types of crimes.
What the H*** is going on in the martial arts community. We are supposed to be protecting the weak not abusing them.
:angry:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 29, 2007)

In all honesty, i don't really know that this has anything to do with him being a martial arts instructor.  Attempting to hook up with a minor for sexual activity is inappropriate, but I just don't think being a martial arts instructor makes any difference, one way or the other.  He could be an accountant, or a city worker, or a construction worker, or whatever.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2007)

These crimes happen, but, as LawDog says, as MAists we are supposed to be protectors, not people that harm.

The tie in that I see is that there are, in my mind, way too many MA instructors that indulge themselves in some sort of power trip over their students on many levels.  

This is a power trip in the gross extreme.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 29, 2007)

That is simply disgusting!   Very un-becoming of someone of his position.  Unfortunately it happens from time to time.  I believe in the last 2 weeks or so, a martial arts instructor in Orlando Florida was busted as well.  I didn't catch what art he was, but he had enticed a minor female student.

I would like to add, I really don't think it reflects on the art.  The art didn't make him do that.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2007)

And to be fair, I think we have more Kempo schools in Massachusetts than we have McDonalds.  This area is jammed with Kempoists.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 29, 2007)

The tie in to the martial arts is the news media, they are now listing him as a martial arts instructor.


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 29, 2007)

Which media outlet? Is there an online article?


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think it has anything to do with the art, and it happens with whatever profession a person does.  Last year, a TKD instructor broke into a home of 2 of his students, but this sort of thing happens within churches (no matter what denomination), etc.  I think I've seen it happen more outside of martial arts, than within.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2007)

The main problem is that pedophiles look for ways to access children.  Licensed child care are regulated--and in many places, background checks are mandated as part of the license requirement.  School districts are improving on doing background checks when teachers and other employees are hired.  Pedophiles then turn to other less restrictive kinds of activities that make it easier to contact kids.  

Unfortunately, the martial arts are among these professions/activities that are generally not regulated by state/federal laws (other than setting up a business).   Other common activities involving children/youth may be with sports, religion, camps, internet, etc.

When a person sets up a martial arts school, or go through the training to become an instructor, who looks at their background and how often?  The perps take advantage of this and I suspect this is part of the reason more and more are being caught and their occupation as an instructor is mentioned.

Granted, pedophiles can be found working in any field and they will find a way, no matter what.  Unfortunately, as it is mentioned, any type of activity that has a high number of children participating will get the black eye from the media.

- Ceicei


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

LawDog said:


> The tie in to the martial arts is the news media, they are now listing him as a martial arts instructor.



Yeah, this is the rub. Being a professional educator, I'm somewhat hypersensitive to public (and private) school teachers who pull the same thing--and it seems to be on the news in LA at least once a week. 

The media loves this slant exactly because the people caught are in positions where we trust them with our kids, and then they do the very opposite of living up to that trust. Same slant for church youth workers, little league and AYSO coaches, scout leaders, and yes, MA instructors. As *Flying Crane* said, no profession is immune, but those that work with kids do seem to draw at least their share of those--as *Carol *put it--who abuse their authority, and in this case, use it in a sexual way.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 29, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> In all honesty, i don't really know that this has anything to do with him being a martial arts instructor. Attempting to hook up with a minor for sexual activity is inappropriate, but I just don't think being a martial arts instructor makes any difference, one way or the other. He could be an accountant, or a city worker, or a construction worker, or whatever.


Agreed. These days he could even be a Pastor.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 29, 2007)

Castrate him!!! This is truly disgusting!


----------



## kenposikh (Mar 30, 2007)

Totally disgusting, but I don't believe it's martial artists just that this one was one and that's what the media has picked up on.

Here in our organisation all instructors are police checked to ensure the childrens safety. If you wish to open a club under our organisation then you must undergo this checking.

Yours in Kenpo

Amrik Singh

http://www.bkku.com


----------



## tellner (Mar 30, 2007)

Ceicei hit the nail firmly on the thumb :wink: Martial arts is an activity which gives adults a chance to have contact with minors in a context which gives them trust and obedience. It couldn't be better designed for pedophiles if it were Michael Jackson, Neverland and a bottle of Jesus Juice.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 30, 2007)

We are seeing this more and more in public school systems and other areas too. Although I don't think it's just in martial arts it still definately hurts us all. Such an abuse of power and trust.
This has happened in our area before too.

Its so important for us all to run a top notch school and professional all the way and set the good example. There have been other threads relating to instrucutor and students conduct within the school, and news items such as this demonstrate the importance of our good conduct and developing a good reputation by never abusing the trust that is given to us. 

Thanks for sharing the news. A sickening eye opener.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes it is a shame and its a shame that it happens so often.  I was reading the Sunday paper last week and there was an article about a chaplin for the Police and Fire Dept., who was using an unmarked, fully loaded police car, which he obtained illegally, to entice minors for sex.  

People like this need to be locked up for life.  If they think they're going thru a hard time in court, wait until they land in prison.  Amazing how some of those guys despise sex offenders.  

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 30, 2007)

This is truly disgusting. Some people will now look down their noses at people who practice MAs because they think that we all want to do the same thing as this guy. Instructors will have it worse. 

Like MJS said wait till they get in prison if they think life is hard now

B


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't call this a black eye for kenpo because I see individual actions as belonging to the individual.  If there had been a pattern of this sort of thing amongst MA instructors, or even kenpo instructors in particular, then I would begin to wonder what was going on.  I would like to see a black eye for this guy, though.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 30, 2007)

Parents must KNOW and be 110% involved in whatever their child is involved in in order to help protect them against such CREAPS and poor pathetic excuses for life!!!!!
...but even then, no system is fool proof.

This is sad, but thank you for sharing and keeping this up to make parents aware.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 30, 2007)

Let's also keep in mind, however, that it doesn't sound like this guy tried to prey upon his students.  He was busted for hooking up with someone on the internet.  So he didn't abuse his authority or trust by going after his student.

Now who knows, maybe he did do this, but didn't get caught for it.  We don't know at this point, doesn't sound like it was in the story at any rate so we cannot assume that he did so.  

Maybe he kept his predatory behavior out of the school and away from the circle of students.


----------



## zDom (Mar 30, 2007)

This is kind of a tangent, but something to think about when operating a martial art school (or any other situation in which you work with children, for that matter):

NEVER be out of sight of parents/other students alone with a minor student. Ever.

As even an _allegation_ of inappropriate behavior can ruin your good name, keeping in plain site at ALL times ensures you never face a "their word against yours" situation.


----------

